# what breed of chicken do I have?????



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

She is the partridge on the left???,


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I dont know. But theyre beautiful


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

camocatfish53 said:


> I dont know. But theyre beautiful


Thanks I'm having a hard job finding out what she is?


----------



## Jerry (Apr 30, 2013)

The one to the right is a blue Orpington i believe


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

Jerry said:


> The one to the right is a blue Orpington i believe


Yep she shore is, but not sure what the partridge is? Any ideas


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Looks like an old English game hen, could be wrong.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Looks like an old English game hen, could be wrong.


Ok thanks I will look on line many thanks


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

ChickenJohn said:


> Ok thanks I will look on line many thanks


Hi I had a look online and I can see a similarity but still not completely convinced I'm sure she is a cross something but many thanks for reading my post


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Maybe a easter egger bantam


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Maybe a easter egger bantam


Hi, yes you maybe correct it's a possibility still not completey the same I'll see when she starts laying Many thanks


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

I too have a few birds that look like the white one. At first I thought they were Bramha's but after looking I saw that they had fuzzy feet, so I think they must be Sussex. Just a guess, so if anyone knows please enlighten us.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

OrangeCatRex said:


> I too have a few birds that look like the white one. At first I thought they were Bramha's but after looking I saw that they had fuzzy feet, so I think they must be Sussex. Just a guess, so if anyone knows please enlighten us.


Brahmas are the ones with the feathered feet


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

The silver one doesnt look like a brahma or a sussex. It looks like a sebright or some other silver laced bantam breed


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> The silver one doesnt look like a brahma or a sussex. It looks like a sebright or some other silver laced bantam breed


The silver one is a seabright, I'm trying to find out what the bird to the left is the partridge colour Hen, many thanks


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Any other pics of just her? Closer up?


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Any other pics of just her? Closer up?


Will try put some on today thanks


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

ChickenJohn said:


> Will try put some on today thanks



















Just added two more, I'll try get some better ones later


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah she is a easter egger. Easter eggers are mixes of amurucana or aurucana with other breeds so that is why may not look exactly like the pictures u find on the internet.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

EdisNiksic said:


> Yeah she is a easter egger. Easter eggers are mixes of amurucana or aurucana with other breeds so that is why may not look exactly like the pictures u find on the internet.


Hi thanks will have a look at that here are some more pics


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My vote is an Americana "Easter Egger". If you search at google images for "easter egger hen" you will pull up a lot of photos that show the face and MANY different markings that this type has. I think it makes them so much fun. They are all different, some with chops, some without. I even have one with the Rock style single comb and little waddles in place of the chops of feathers.

I have 9 EE's and they have a very wild bird look, many have the pencil markings she has around her neck, and I see other photos with that barring towards her back tail feathers.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I would vote EE as well now that I'm able to see the legs. She doesn't have any muffs or beard, but that's typical hatchery stock for ya. Lol


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> I would vote EE as well now that I'm able to see the legs. She doesn't have any muffs or beard, but that's typical hatchery stock for ya. Lol


I would say she is a EE, but she's not fully grown yet ? Unless she is a bantam, many thanks for your help everyone


----------



## clee3196 (Jun 1, 2013)

The one on the left looks like one of my young Ameraucana chickens!


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

clee3196 said:


> The one on the left looks like one of my young Ameraucana chickens!


Thanks that's what I think it is


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

ChickenJohn said:


> I would say she is a EE, but she's not fully grown yet ? Unless she is a bantam, many thanks for your help everyone


Most likely a bantam. I breed purebred standard, and do not get wild type coloring, but it is a common pairing to cross an Ameraucana (standard) with Old English Game for bantams. Which would explain the clean face and "perky" tail.


----------



## ChickenJohn (May 26, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Most likely a bantam. I breed purebred standard, and do not get wild type coloring, but it is a common pairing to cross an Ameraucana (standard) with Old English Game for bantams. Which would explain the clean face and "perky" tail.


My thoughts exactly, everyone seems to be saying the same thing, she is a lovely bird and her markings thanks again


----------

